
Partisan Nonresponse in Trump Approval Polls - aakilfernandes
https://agadjanianpolitics.wordpress.com/2017/07/02/possible-evidence-of-differential-partisan-nonresponse-in-trump-approval-polls/
======
rpiguy
The TL:DR version of this is quite simple. Trumps poll numbers actually do not
move all that much. They change because the ratio of democrats:republicans
change in every sample.

In effect, the pollsters are creating the illusion of movement in opinion
where there is actually very little. Note the author does not say this is
intentional, just a statistical fact.

This jives very strongly with 2016 where the most accurate polls were the
polls that had the uniform samples (in fact THE most accurate poll polled the
same set of people over and over again).

